# Con-Cor Passenger cars



## iowadawg (Feb 11, 2012)

This is my first time on the forum so please excuse me if this is not appropriate. I have 6 Con-Cor passenger cars that I would like to sell. Is there a market place associated with this forum? If not does anyone have a suggestion for the best way to get these cars sold other than E-bay?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

How about the For Sale or Trade section?


----------



## iowadawg (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you! I missed that link when I first joined the site.


----------

